
UK prime minister Boris Johnson set to return to work - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/7bbe97e1-a6c5-42c9-8206-09d7571c467f
======
samizdis
> Donald Trump, the US president, said at his daily press briefing in
> Washington on Thursday that Mr Johnson, who left hospital on April 12, had
> sounded ready to return to work when they spoke on the phone earlier in the
> week. “I will tell you, he sounded incredible, he was ready to go,” he said.
> “It’s like the old Boris, tremendous energy, tremendous drive.”

